# Pap smear interpretation



## cynthiar (Aug 22, 2008)

If a physician does the pap smear and interpretation, can they use the cpt code 88141 and charge for it.  The reimbursement is more than the regular pap smear.  I assume this means that the specimen is not sent to a lab.  Any information on this would be appreciated.
C. Robinson


----------



## garmab06 (Aug 25, 2008)

Have you tried  88142  and I do believe all smears are sent to the Lab-


----------



## dmaec (Aug 25, 2008)

88141 is not used "alone",...it's used in conjuction with the code for the technical portion of the pap. (88142-88154, 88164-88167, 88174-88175).  We've only used the 88141 (in the past) when the pap was sent to our pathologist to be interpreted.  (and I'd agree with garcia06, all paps are sent to lab)
_{that's my opinion on the posted matter}_


----------



## bigredcag (Aug 30, 2008)

i was informed that since the paps are sent the lab/pathology dept and they issue an interp report that they bill the 80000 series of codes.
the dr can only bill for the collection & exam. (looks like double billing if the dr bills then the lab bills)
collection codes 
Q0091
99000
exam codes 
G0101 
S0610
S0612


----------

